# Bangs Accident



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, so I live in an apartment complex with neighbors who like to comment on my dog. Most think he's adorable. A little boy told me "He can't see!" referring to my dog's hair in his eyes. And then a maltese owner with a little bow in her hair, told me she had the name of a good groomer and my dog needed to have his bangs trimmed to move the hair from his eyes. So stupid me, I felt pressured to "trim" his bangs. I cut more than an inch from a small chunk of hair that was hanging in his eyes. It reminds me of when I would get impatient with my own bangs and make the mistake of cutting them.

How do you explain to people that Havs are NOT maltese and can look messy and moppy? I don't want to put a bow in my dog's hair!! I liked how his hair hung in his eyes slightly, and now he actually "messes" it up with his paws, so it still hangs in his eyes!!










And no offense to the bows in the hair of the Havanese dogs. It's just not my preference to groom my dog that way. I think it looks cute on other dogs! I wouldn't have the time to do my own hair!!

How awful does his hair look? He's getting neutered this week, and then two weeks after that I may take him to a groomer. I'm just not sure what I want the groomer to do with him. Any suggestions with photos of groomed but not shaven puppy cuts that look "moppy" would be appreciated.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I think he looks adorable. Be careful when taking him to the groomer. You have to give DETAILS of exactly what you want. I also love the moppy look in them.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

No harm done--he's too cute!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, he's cute! I think you did a good job!

I was at Pet Smart with Tillie the other day and this lady said "Cute ponytail" ... I though it was a complement (being naive as I am) and responded, 'Thanks! if I don't put it up, she can't see! LOL" ... the lady who had walked a few steps ahead at that point said, "That's what SCISSORS are FOR!" I was shocked and just stupidly stood there stunned for a minute! seriously!??
My view on it is this... if it is MY dog, if I have the DESIRE, time, tools and ability to take care of her long coat, while keeping her healthy and matt free that is MY business!! grrrrr..... I almost fear taking her out sometimes as I almost everytime I do someone comments on her needing to get 'groomed' .. .I'm like I JUST combed her OUT! LOL sheesh. ignorant people, mind your own darn business!! 

anywhooo... sorry about the rant!
your pup looks darling and it WILL grow very quickly!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I really hope I haven't let his hair turn into a matted mess. After his first shampoo, I let him shake out his coat and air dry it, because I thought it was so cute when he did that. I also let him shake out his coat after it rains 'cause I thought it was cute!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I think Havs are a bit rare where I live. I'm probably the only person in my large apartment complex with a Hav, and there are a lot of maltese, shih tzu, poms, yorkies, and other toy breeds. I also felt pressure from comments by people to get him a jacket for outside, although I'm not sure he really needs it. i bought something that is breathable and not very heavy. He still does his business outside and seems to enjoy all types of weather. But he can't speak human, and I can't speak Hav yet.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL, we need a thread of snappy come backs so we're prepared when rude strangers give us their unsolicited advise 

I think his bangs look fine and the mopey look is adorable .


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

what you tell them is that he is a sheepdog that you left in the water too long and he shrunk  HAHAHHA


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww, he's cute! I think you did a good job!
> 
> I was at Pet Smart with Tillie the other day and this lady said "Cute ponytail" ... I though it was a complement (being naive as I am) and responded, 'Thanks! if I don't put it up, she can't see! LOL" ... the lady who had walked a few steps ahead at that point said, "That's what SCISSORS are FOR!" I was shocked and just stupidly stood there stunned for a minute! seriously!??
> My view on it is this... if it is MY dog, if I have the DESIRE, time, tools and ability to take care of her long coat, while keeping her healthy and matt free that is MY business!! grrrrr..... I almost fear taking her out sometimes as I almost everytime I do someone comments on her needing to get 'groomed' .. .I'm like I JUST combed her OUT! LOL sheesh. ignorant people, mind your own darn business!!
> ...


Yeah, you're d**ned if you do and d**ned if you don't. When Kodi had bangs (which didn't really work that well, people made comments about him not being able to see. Now that I keep his hair either in a pony or braids (YES!!! it's long enough now!!!:whoo they comment about that. Sometimes they comment about his long coat, but it's usually to say how pretty it looks or to ask how much work it is. ...and once they touch it, it's all over, they're in love!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I really hope I haven't let his hair turn into a matted mess. After his first shampoo, I let him shake out his coat and air dry it, because I thought it was so cute when he did that. I also let him shake out his coat after it rains 'cause I thought it was cute!


You should be able to tell if he's matted... If you can't get a comb through, down to his skin, he's got mats, and you need to get them out. If you can't comb them out and he's badly matted, they'll shave him to the skin if you take him in to be groomed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I think Havs are a bit rare where I live. I'm probably the only person in my large apartment complex with a Hav, and there are a lot of maltese, shih tzu, poms, yorkies, and other toy breeds. I also felt pressure from comments by people to get him a jacket for outside, although I'm not sure he really needs it. i bought something that is breathable and not very heavy. He still does his business outside and seems to enjoy all types of weather. But he can't speak human, and I can't speak Hav yet.


Havanese isn't as common as those other breeds anywhere. A lot of Havs do fine with no clothes in the winter, especially if they aren't outside for too long, and if it's not too windy. (a lot of those other breeds would do fine without clothes too!) If it's REALLY cold though, or if it's cold and windy, a lot of Havs, especially those with less undercoat do appreciate a coat.

Kodi has a fiberfill coat that he wears on walks if it's really cold and windy, but this winter has been so mild, I think he has only used it twice, and we are much further north than you are. For short potty runs outdoors, he never needs it.

The other coat he has, just because it makes life easier for me, is a rain coat. If he goes out in the pouring rain without it, he's a sponge... just soaks up the water, and I end up having to spend a half hour with the hair drier getting him furniture-safe.:biggrin1: I actually prefer if he uses his litter box if the weather is REALLY bad!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ClaireVoyant said:


> LOL, we need a thread of snappy come backs so we're prepared when rude strangers give us their unsolicited advise
> 
> I think his bangs look fine and the mopey look is adorable .


It doesn't matter, because WE know the secret... WE have the WORLD'S BEST DOGS!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hutsonshouse said:


> what you tell them is that he is a sheepdog that you left in the water too long and he shrunk  HAHAHHA


ound:ound:ound:

I'm going to save that for the next person who asks me what he is!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I think he looks great. He fared much better than my poor Brody when I came at his bangs with a pair of scissors.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks cute. I wonder why people are so intent on always commenting on the hav shaggy look being sight restrictive? lol I hear that a lot if Gucci's hair is down.

She does prefer to see though, she'll let me know she wants a top knot by rubbing her head on the floor or furniture and I'll say "let me fix your hair" and she'll run up to me and put her head tilted for the up do and that 'trick' impresses people more than any other, they think that is the cutest thing.. lol

I like the cut and it grows back quickly anyways.

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

curly_DC said:


> Okay, so I live in an apartment complex with neighbors who like to comment on my dog. Most think he's adorable. A little boy told me "He can't see!" referring to my dog's hair in his eyes. And then a maltese owner with a little bow in her hair, told me she had the name of a good groomer and my dog needed to have his bangs trimmed to move the hair from his eyes. So stupid me, I felt pressured to "trim" his bangs. I cut more than an inch from a small chunk of hair that was hanging in his eyes. It reminds me of when I would get impatient with my own bangs and make the mistake of cutting them.
> 
> How do you explain to people that Havs are NOT maltese and can look messy and moppy? I don't want to put a bow in my dog's hair!! I liked how his hair hung in his eyes slightly, and now he actually "messes" it up with his paws, so it still hangs in his eyes!!
> 
> ...


I had to chuckle!  He has got the cutest expression! Hair grows! Never cut across, just cut downward. I love the shaggy look too!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

I just combed it again and I can't tell but I really don't think I feel any matting. It's pretty short.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to have to break down and take Jack to the groomer's. Somehow I have made him look like an owl. Still very cute but the stuff between his eyes is weird. 

I don't think we ever get it perfect. :suspicious:


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

I like it both ways - on Pet Planet the other day, they were taking about Shi Tzu's and their top knots, and they said that it causes the dog stress to put their hair in a top knot and that the dogs don't like it - do you think this is true? I know my two don't like it when I put their hair up, but I didn't think it was that stressful for them.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> I am going to have to break down and take Jack to the groomer's. Somehow I have made him look like an owl. Still very cute but the stuff between his eyes is weird.
> 
> I don't think we ever get it perfect. :suspicious:


No, we don't get it perfect, that is why hair grows. It is suppose to be shaggy. If you can hold out a month, the hair will shag a little and Jack will be as cute as can be. Start a new thread, so we can see and help you.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I keep Atticus in a clip but not too short. I still need comb him out regularly so he's not matted.The first 2 are before the 3rd after a clip.I like to see his eyes but don't want it too short. You learn as you go ,one groom was too short so next time I knew more what I wanted. It grows so don't panic if it's not exactly right.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Sandi Kerger said:


> I like it both ways - on Pet Planet the other day, they were taking about Shi Tzu's and their top knots, and they said that it causes the dog stress to put their hair in a top knot and that the dogs don't like it - do you think this is true? I know my two don't like it when I put their hair up, but I didn't think it was that stressful for them.


not sure... Tillie had bangs until I grew them out and as soon as they were long enough I started putting them up... she has never had an issue and will actually only try to take it out if it is too loose... LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> I just combed it again and I can't tell but I really don't think I feel any matting. It's pretty short.


Then you're probably in good shape!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I am going to have to break down and take Jack to the groomer's. Somehow I have made him look like an owl. Still very cute but the stuff between his eyes is weird.
> 
> I don't think we ever get it perfect. :suspicious:


Oh, we want to SEE Jack with his "owl cut"... it could be the next Havanese fad!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sandi Kerger said:


> I like it both ways - on Pet Planet the other day, they were taking about Shi Tzu's and their top knots, and they said that it causes the dog stress to put their hair in a top knot and that the dogs don't like it - do you think this is true? I know my two don't like it when I put their hair up, but I didn't think it was that stressful for them.


Kodi doesn't seem the least bit stressed as long as I'm careful not to get it too tight. I know right away if I've got something uncomfortable, because he'll start pawing at it. If he does, I re-do it so that he's comfortable.

I do NOT leave his hair up for multiple days, though, I take it down every night.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> I keep Atticus in a clip but not too short. I still need comb him out regularly so he's not matted.The first 2 are before the 3rd after a clip.I like to see his eyes but don't want it too short. You learn as you go ,one groom was too short so next time I knew more what I wanted. It grows so don't panic if it's not exactly right.


I think you've found a great length for him. He looks adorable! (but then, his facial markings have always made me smile!)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oooh...that's a very nice clip on Atticus.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Atticus said:


> I keep Atticus in a clip but not too short. I still need comb him out regularly so he's not matted.The first 2 are before the 3rd after a clip.I like to see his eyes but don't want it too short. You learn as you go ,one groom was too short so next time I knew more what I wanted. It grows so don't panic if it's not exactly right.


Thanks! I love all three photos. Very cute! I like the "after" the clip photo. I think my dog's hair is shorter than that. Or maybe I need to comb it out so it's straighter. When he's even just slightly wet or damp, after just a little spritz of conditioner/water mixture to comb, he "shakes" out the style.

I might take him to a groomer, just to learn how to comb and brush his coat.

An Atticus looks like the hair on his ears is shorter than on my dog, giving the face a rounder look. I was wondering if the longer hair on my dog's ears made him look a little scraggly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have found it takes a good 2 years for Havs to grow into their ears.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Atticus is darling. Love his markings! My guys started getting ponies when they started running into things or could not see a toy when I threw it for fetch. These days, Augie's hair can be left down and he can still see, due to his brother giving him a thorough thinning job. I wish I could just stop Finn's hair from growing just the way it is. I love his face hair length. 

I don't understand why people feel the need to say rude things about the appearance of someone's pet. If they can't say something nice, that is what lips are for - to hold in those rude words!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Scraggly is pretty darned cute tho! I think you take a picture the second you brush em out then they shake and it's all over!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Atticus looks great! Nice job! How often do you clip?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I love Atticus' cut and his markings are so beautiful! Do you think he will keep the color?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> He looks cute. I wonder why people are so intent on always commenting on the hav shaggy look being sight restrictive? lol I hear that a lot if Gucci's hair is down.
> 
> She does prefer to see though, she'll let me know she wants a top knot by rubbing her head on the floor or furniture and I'll say "let me fix your hair" and she'll run up to me and put her head tilted for the up do and that 'trick' impresses people more than any other, they think that is the cutest thing.. lol
> 
> ...


 Kara Gucci really likes her top knot! Please video that for us I can imagine it being really cute! You are so lucky I cant keep one in more that a hr and then the hair has all gotten broken from her sister pulling it.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Atticus said:


> Scraggly is pretty darned cute tho! I think you take a picture the second you brush em out then they shake and it's all over!


 Atticus black and white coloring is way cool! I know what you mean about the shake. I'll mine have to do is spend about three minutes in the ran and they look like they did before the groom.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

curly_DC said:


> Thanks! I love all three photos. Very cute! I like the "after" the clip photo. I think my dog's hair is shorter than that. Or maybe I need to comb it out so it's straighter. When he's even just slightly wet or damp, after just a little spritz of conditioner/water mixture to comb, he "shakes" out the style.
> 
> I might take him to a groomer, just to learn how to comb and brush his coat.
> 
> An Atticus looks like the hair on his ears is shorter than on my dog, giving the face a rounder look. I was wondering if the longer hair on my dog's ears made him look a little scraggly.


 Ive decided if I give Zoey a hair cut I'm going to copy what she looked like at about 5 mo old.I think I will have to find a groomer who does scissor cuts. Your dog looks like a curly coated havanese . I think your life and his will be much happier just letting him have a natural curly coat about 2 to 3 inches long. Zoey I'm thinking has gone from a slite wave to a curly coat and she is way too much work to try to blow dry strait. That is the biggest reason I think I may stop showing her and get a cut. Well if i could learn how to do it good I may try some more. It just seems almost mean to make her sit still and brush for so long. :juggle:
Linda Jacks mom has a really good picture of a long razor cut I'll see if I can find it. ( I couldn't find it)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Suzi, you can learn to groom. It just takes practice.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Suzi, you can learn to groom. It just takes practice.


 Thanks Linda, I keep plugging away. As it is getting longer it is getting harder. I wish waves were acceptable for showing.  I mean its who she is why have to hide it. I could start whole new topic on how I feel about that.:focus:
If I do cut her hair I want to find that picture you showed me.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I get him clipped every 6 weeks.He is blowing coat now (10 months) and I so admire you guys who grow yours out as he mats every time i look at him YIKES!!! My groomer has Old English Sheep dogs so she totally gets that I still want his furry face! I never knew his black and white color would change but it is as he is getting silver. This pic is iphone and I'll get some more but his pure black spot on his back is pretty silver now. Not sure what his face will do. We shall see!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

whoops pic didn't come try again


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I always tell folks it's a breed characteristic and that the hair protects his eyes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is how I have been trimming the boy's bangs for several months. I wait until the bangs are naturally messy, have already had a bath several days before... I have a cheap small pair of thinners from Sally's Hair Supplies. 

I snip here and there cutting vertically (bottom to top). Be careful of the eyes while snipping. I snip while the hair is hanging down naturally. And, probably only snip to just above the eyes. I like the fringy unkempt look, so some of the bangs are longer.


----------

